# Suche Webserver unter WinXP



## Nickel (28. Dezember 2001)

Also ich suche nen Webserver der unter Windows XP läuft leicht zu konfigurieren ist. Aja zusätzlich wolte ich noch php und mysql installieren also solte leicht gehen die beiden zu installieren.


----------



## GeNeRaL (28. Dezember 2001)

*Webserver unter XP*

Hi,
wenn du einen guten webserver suchst, der auch unter XP funktioniert, dann lad die apache ausm netz, am besten von hier, weil der ist schon mit php und perl: http://www.vogelgesang-berlin.de/server/apache/    und mysql, findest du auch auf der seite, wenn du noch fragen hast scheib.

MfG
General

:#


----------

